# Hört ihr Radio?



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Ich höre im Auto oft Radio, aber eigentlich nervt es mich nur. Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Ich höre eigentlich nur SWR3, weil die Verkehrsnachrichten immer genau meine Region, in der ich so verkehre, abdecken. Aber alles andere geht gar nicht. Wo fang ich an?

Musik: Es gibt nur wenige Lieder, die absolut schlecht sind, aber auch keine, die wirklich gut sind. Alles klingt irgendwie total gleich. Egal ob Greenday, Kelly Clarkson oder One Republic. Alles schon mal gehört. Ich bin halt eher der Nightwish-Typ, das hört man da nie.

Nachrichten: Meistens kommt nur belangloses Zeug, Dinge, die nicht wirklich wichtig sind oder interessieren. Beispiel Wikileaks vor ein paar Monaten. Es gab dutzende wirklich brisante Informationen, aber die reiten wochenlang auf "Teflon-Merkel" und "inkompetenter Verteidigungsminister" herum. Wissen wir doch alle, Mann! Berichtet mal über das wirklich Wichtige!

"Comedy": Da muss ich nun gleich würgen. Ich höre wie gesagt nur SWR3, keine Ahnung wie das auf anderen Sendern ist. Da kommen oft solche "lustigen" zwei Typen, die aktuellen politischen oder gesellschaftlichen Kram "parodieren". Damit das Gelaber auch witzig wird, vertauschen sie immer die Anfangsbuchstaben von Wörtern: "Hey, unsere Kundesbanzlerin hat gar keine Hehrmeit mehr im Rundesbat." "Ach je, aber Hehrheit im Rundesbat ist doch so wichtig!" Ich lach mich gleich kaputt. Dann kommt noch so ein Heini, der freitags den Wochenrückblick abgibt. Wäre ja halbwegs interessant, wenn er nicht dabei dichten würde! Und zwar nicht im Stile von Goethe, sondern einfach nur total affig. Und dann natürlich noch Mr. Gedöns. Eine fiktive Gestalt in Form eines lächerlichen Verschwörungstheoretikers und Bild-Lesers. Lächerlich, aber nicht zum Lachen.

Das Tolle ist ja: Wer diese geistigen Ergüsse unlustig findet, gilt natürlich per se als Spaßbremse oder er kapiert den Witz einfach nicht. Na gut, dass ich Mr. Gedöns morgens um halb 6 noch nicht kapiere, kann natürlich sein. Aber um die Uhrzeit will ich doch auch keinen Schwätzer an der Backe haben!


Na gut, dann sagt mal, wie ihr so zum Radio steht. Hört ihr es noch? Ist es überhaupt noch notwendig, wo man in der heutigen Zeit Verkehrsnachrichten aufs Navi bekommt?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. April 2011)

Ich muss dir im allem komplett zustimmen bis auf eines: Die Nachrichten!
Ich finde es durchaus interessant und mache dann auch mal lauter.

Persönlich schwanke ich als zwischen SWR3 und Radio Ohr, je nachdem, wo das weniger schlechte Lied grad läuft. Zudem kotzt es mich an, dass die Radiofassungen als auf 3 Minuten getrimmt sind oder dann abgeschnitten werden.

Die Typen mit ihrer "Comedy" (für mich ist das eher eine Tragödie) sind wirklich nicht witzig. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich beim Taxi früher als Lachen musste.

Radio höre ich zur Zeit nicht, da mein Autoradio kaputt ist und sonst höre ich kein Radio. Außer Online, weils da Sender gibt, die genau auf meinen Geschmack treffen wie zum Beispiel last.fm und Rautemusik.


----------



## Taramoon (11. April 2011)

Ab und zu höre ich auch bisschen Radio, nach etwa einer Stunde fängt der Shuffle Kasten allerdings wieder an neu durchzumischen. 
Würde mir mal mehr Abwechslung bei den Musiktiteln wünschen, es muss ja nicht gleich Heavymetal oder Bushido sein, aber es gibt soviel PoP&Dance Musik auf der Welt das ich nicht verstehen kann warum fast alle Radiosender nur ihre Top 20 hoch und runter spielen.


Die Werbung nervt mich auch sehr, "Unser Ding" zb, spielte zu ihren anfangszeiten quasi nur Techno, Hiphop und Metal, und das absolut Werbefrei 24/7.

Es war so ein geiler Sender gewesen, leider wechselte irgendwann der Geschäftsführer und es wurde ein 0815 Sender mit 0815 Popcharts Musik, inkl massen Werbung ect. 


Hat von euch schon jemand erfahrung mit Autoradios gemacht die Internetsender empfangen können?
Würde mich mal interessieren wie da die Sendequalität ist, und wieviele Sender man so empfängt, im Internet gibt es nämlich zum Glück noch verdammt geile Sender, und soviele verschiedene das man sich einen raussuchen kann der quasi nur den persönlichen Musik Geschmack spielt. 


Die normalen Sender schalte ich im Auto eigentlich nur ein um zu erfahren wo geblitzt wird, nach der Meldung schalte ich meistens wieder ab.


----------



## Felix^^ (11. April 2011)

Dem öfteren höre ich Antenne Bayern Webradio Top 40 ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Ich habe Radio nie benötigt, genutzt oder wirklich wahrgenommen. Aber da ich mittlerweile unberechtigt genötigt werde abGEZockt zu zahlen, nutze ich zumindest das Radio morgens im Auto. Und so merkwürdige es auch klingt: Klassik Radio, denn genau zu der Zeit, zu der ich auf Arbeit fahre, schmettert da morgens Filmmusik aus den Boxen. Letztens bin ich mit dem Theme zu Star Trek First Contact in den Verlag gefahren .. *g*


----------



## Sasul (11. April 2011)

Ich selber höre sehr oft Internet Radio im Auto, da die normalen FM Sender nicht mehr so Interessant sind und viel reden als Musik abzuspielen =(

Die Nachrichten und die Stau meldung zu hören is noch ok =)


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

Ich hör ja eigentlich nur FM1 der ist nur in der Ostschweiz zu bekommen und bringt auch mal abwechslung. Von Rolling Stones bis zu Lady GaGa ist eigentlich alles drin.
Die Nachrichten sind auch sehr gut, vorallem erzählen sie auch von der Hintergrundgeschichte oder jetzt in Japan was zum Beispiel mit denen passiert die verstrahlt wurden.
Comedy bringen sie recht selten. Einmal hatten sie eine recht beliebte und lustige "Sendung" Bundesrots-WC. Also halt ne Parodie zu den Bundesräten bei uns.
Gewinnspiele haben sie auch viel, von "Wer erkennt das Geräusch" Bis zu "Cash-Call" und und und^^

Bin recht zufrieden mit dem Sender.


----------



## Wolfmania (11. April 2011)

Höre fast immer Radio: in meinem Raum den Studentensender Hertz 87,9 (einfach total verrückte Musik, z.b.erst ein Lied von Anthrax danach Eric Clapton - echt witzig), zu Hause Sat-Radio (Rock Antenne Bayern oder Deutsche Charts) oder am PC beim PvP Zocken www.di.fm - unterwegs im Auto gerne Nachrichten-Sender wie z.B. WDR5 - ich mag ausführliche Nachrichten vor allem Auslandberichte. Schlimm find ich die "Standartsender" wie WDR2 oder Bayern 3 die die aktuellen Chartlieder teilweise x-Mal am Tag bringen bis man es nicht mehr hören kann. Z.B. letzten Freitag im Auto auf der Autobahn: im WDR2 läuft Bruno Mars - Grenade. Ich schalte auf NDR2 - es läuft Bruno Mars- Grenade. Ich schalte auf 1 Live - es läuft ein anderes Lied und danach Bruno Mars- Grenade -- uaaaahhh !!


----------



## Jordin (11. April 2011)

Ich höre den ganzen Tag Radio; 1Live. Immerhin bezahle ich (unfreiwillig!) GEZ dafür. 

*Außer* wenn Sabine Heinrich Schicht hat – da schalt ich demonstrativ von 10 bis 14 Uhr aus, weil ich hoffe, dass dem Sender was auffällt (Einschaltquote; Jahaa auch ein Einziger kann was bewirken! [Hoff ich jedenfalls...]) und personelle Konsequenzen zieht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Ach stimmt, die Werbung hab ich ganz vergessen! 10 Minuten pro Stunde läuft da locker Werbung, das sind grob gerechnet 15% der Sendezeit. Dafür zahlt man GEZ?


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> *Ich höre eigentlich nur SWR3,* weil die Verkehrsnachrichten immer genau meine Region, in der ich so verkehre, abdecken. Aber alles andere geht gar nicht.
> "Comedy": Da muss ich nun gleich würgen. *Ich höre wie gesagt nur SWR3, keine Ahnung wie das auf anderen Sendern ist*. Das Tolle ist ja: Wer diese




also das ist ja mal ne ganz seltsame meinung:da könntest du auch fragen: "schaut ihr TV?ich guck nur arte.da laufen nur blöde witze udn schlechte filme.."

HALLO?wie im tv so auch im radio macht die vielfalt die stimmung aus.wenn ich nur Deutschlandfunk hören könnte würde ich radio auch blöd finden.oder wenn ich nur Die Welt als Tageszeitung hätte würde ich mich auch beschweren über die berichterstattung...

aber zum glück kann man ja sender WÄHLEN...ich erklär dir das mal:das ist ne ganz moderne art und weise bei schlechter Musik/comedy den knopf für einen anderen Sender zu drücken...hört sich leicht an?ist es auch...

ich habe 6 stationstatsen im auto.gefällt mir die musik auf staion 1 nicht wähl ich station 2,oder 3,oder 5...
der clou an der ganzen sache ist,das ich moderne sender udn ältere sender auf den stationstasten gespeichert habe,sodass ich mal gängigen mainstream höre und mal oldies,mal rockmusik,mal pop,mal 80er songs mal jüngeres...

ich wünsch dir viel erfolg beim austesten der anderen radiosender...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Wenn du meinen Post vor deinem Flame genauer studiert hättest, wäre die folgende Zeile nicht entgangen:



> [...] weil die Verkehrsnachrichten immer genau meine Region, in der ich so verkehre, abdecken.



Wenn dir das zu ungenau ist, darfst du dir noch dazudenken: Weil die Verkehrsnachrichten anderer Sendern meine Region, in der ich so verkehre, nicht abdecken.


----------



## Potpotom (11. April 2011)

Ich höre im Auto jeweils Morgens und Abends RTL-Radio... die Musik ist hörbar, Verkehr aus Luxembourg, dem Saarland und Rheinland-Pfalz sowie regionale Nachrichten aus gesamten Region.

Passt im Grossen und Ganzen - man ist mehr oder weniger informiert und wird unterhalten.

EDIT: Dieses Umhergeswitche finde ich beim Radio genauso bescheuert wie beim Fernsehen... wenn ich Bock auf Musik habe spiele ich eine CD ab.


----------



## shadow24 (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn du meinen Post vor deinem Flame genauer studiert hättest, wäre die folgende Zeile nicht entgangen:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn dir das zu ungenau ist, darfst du dir noch dazudenken: Weil die Verkehrsnachrichten anderer Sendern meine Region, in der ich so verkehre, nicht abdecken.



ich wollte dich nicht flamen,aber ich wollte schon übertrieben darauf hinweisen was du eigentlich geschrieben hast:
du hörst EIN Sender udn beschwerst dich das da schlechte musik läuft,blöde comedy udn ständig werbung ist...aber die verkehrsnachrichten klasse sind...

das wäre eben genauso als würde ich schreiben ich schau NTV wegen den klasse nachrichten,aber die filme sind da erbärmlich,die comedy haarsträubend udn die werbung auch mist ist...
deswegen hab ich dir geschrieben das man ja umschalten könnte auf einen sender wo gerade deine musik läuft
ich höre hier im norden z.B.radio hamburg,FFN und enjoy-radio(moderne sender),106.8 alsterradio als rocksender udn NDR 2 als Infosender


die auswahl macht es.du verdammst das ganze radio weil dir ein sender stinkt.auf die merkwürdige aussage wollte ich hinaus...

und btt:ich höre meist im auto radio weil ich da ganz viele verschiedene sender höre.zu hause höre ich internetradio.auch sehr vielseitig


----------



## Schrottinator (11. April 2011)

Naja, wenn der TE so wie ich in einer ländlicheren Gegend in BW versauert, hat er aber auch keine allzu große Wahl an Sendern. Zudem ist ein Teil französisch und die Mehrheit sendet das gleiche, so dass bis auf die Sendernamen und die Moderatoren es keinen Unterschied gibt. An manchen Tagen habe ich es sogar schon erlebt, dass manche Songs genau gleichzeitig liefen. Seitdem mir das einmal passiert ist, suche ich immer danach, wen mir langweilig ist.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, die Werbung hab ich ganz vergessen! 10 Minuten pro Stunde läuft da locker Werbung, das sind grob gerechnet 15% der Sendezeit. Dafür zahlt man GEZ?



Weil ein Großteil der Abzock-Gebühren zu ein paar wenigen TV-Sendern fließt, deren Programm unterirdisch uninteressant ist.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. April 2011)

Ich höre nur im Auto Radio und dort meistens Info Radio.
Wenn ich Musik hören möchte, die mir gefällt, schalte ich den CD-Player ein.


----------



## Konov (11. April 2011)

Ich hör gelegentlich Radio.

Allerdings nur zuhause da ich kein Auto besitze, dann würde ichs warscheinlich noch viel öfter hören. 
Eigentlich höre ich es nicht so sehr wegen irgendwelcher Informationen - manchmal einfach zum Nebenbei beschallen lassen.
Wenn ich z.B. koche... läuft das Radio nebenbei... warum auch nicht.

Richtig Musik höre ich eher via anderer Medien, aber manchmal auch nur übers Radio wenn ich gerade pumpe o.ä.

Da ich alle elektronischen Medien vom Bafög bezahlt bekomme, leiste ich mir das auch, gerne mal alles gleichzeitig.


----------



## Taramoon (11. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil ein Großteil der Abzock-Gebühren zu ein paar wenigen TV-Sendern fließt, deren Programm unterirdisch uninteressant ist.



ARD und 3Sat bringen ab 23Uhr oft tolle Spielfilme, für mich sind die Uhrzeiten leider oft zu Spät, aber für dich glaub nicht.


----------



## failrage (11. April 2011)

Ich höre nur im Auto Radio. Letztens kam im Radio eine Werbung (genauer gesagt: eine Werbung für Radio-Werbung!), in der gesagt wurde, Radio-Hörer würden so gut wie nie den Sender wechseln und die meiste Zeit nur eine Station hören.  Das ist für mich etwas befremdlich, denn den ich wechsele sofort den Sender wenn uninteressante Musik kommt. Und das ist hier leider sehr oft der Fall. Ich wohne im Ruhrgebiet und das frustrierende ist: Jede Stadt und jeder Kreis haben ihren eigenen Sender - die spielen aber alle die gleiche Musik! Wenn man also im Ruhrpott unterwegs ist und durch die Stationen zappt, hört man bei jedem zweiten Sender das gleiche Lied. Dann kann man nur zu Einslive schalten, wo dann völlig unlustige Moderatoren, die sich aber irgendwie total geil vorkommen, einem direkt auf die Nerven fallen. Bei WDR2 läuft dann irgendein 80er oder 90er-Schinken, den man wirklich nicht mehr hören kann - oder will. Wenn man ganz viel Glück hat läuft dann auf DLF oder WDR5 ein interessanter Wortbeitrag. Ist aber leider selten. Warum es in NRW keine privaten Stationen und nur einen Jugendsender (1live) gibt ist mir völlig rätselhaft. Das heißt ich fahre Auto und zappe ständig hin und her, in der verzweifelten Hoffnung etwas hörbares zu finden. Manchmal klappt das auch. Wenn meine Freundin mitfährt geht das aber nicht, die kriegt dann ganz schnell die Nervenkrise. Die hört auch nur Radio Vest. Also einen Lokalsender, der das gleiche spielt wie Antenne Unna, Radio Bochum, Do 91,2, Radio Kiepenkerl, Radio Ennepetal etc. Ganz selten bekomme ich hier auch NDR2 und hessischen Rundfunk rein. Meistens läuft was vernünftiges. Das könnte aber auch nur Wunschdenken meinerseits sein.


----------



## Lari (11. April 2011)

Täglich etwa 8 Stunden in der Woche. Überdeckt so ein wenig den Labor-Lärm. Und irgendwie muss man ja auch was für die GEZ machen, sonst fühlt man sich so abgezockt


----------



## Neritia (11. April 2011)

Eigentlich eine Interessante Frage in Zeiten von neuen intaktiven Medien 

Man glaubt heute kaum noch, dass das Radio mal DAS Hauptmedium schlecht hin war  bis das Fernsehen es ablöste bzw. mittlerweile auch das Internet.
Ich höre gelegentlich Radio, im Auto wenn ich wieder mal meinen IPlayer vergessen hab oder auch mal im Sommer wenn ich auf der Terasse sitze.
Im Urlaub wird täglich Radio gehört dank Campingurlaub und Fernseher mit einem Satteil  da läuft aber den ganzen Tag dann Radio einfach um auch mitzubekommen was daheim so passiert .

Mittlerweile misst man ja dem Internetradio eine große Rolle zu, da man hier je nach Geschmack, Interesse, Stimmung das richtige für sich persönlich auswählen kann, und trotzdem nicht auf das gebrabbel vom Moderator verzichten muss  

Medienwissenschaftlich gesehen ist das Radio schon lange zu einem Nebenbeimedium geworden, dass man auch ned mal mehr wirklich wahrnimmt wenn es läuft, außer es kommt etwas schockierendes oder völlig neues! Wann "hören" Leute Radio? Nun, auffällig war das morgentliche Ritual, aufstehen, Zeitung holen, Radio an, frühstücken (leute zwischen 20 und 35 sag ich jz mal so grob geschätzt) können das auch oftmals noch bei ihren Eltern sehen , bei meinen ist es aufjedenfall so 
Oder in der Arbeit wenn mehrere Personen in einem Raum zusammenarbeiten ist meist auch immer ein Radio im Raum das für die nötige Hintergrundmusik sorgt, aber die meiste Zeit wird das Radio mittlerweile überhört; dabei war ich letztens überrascht auf einem Privatsender bei uns richtig schöne Rockklassiker wiederzuhören (AC/DC, Led Zeppelin etc.)
Wenn man jetzt die Zeit vergleicht mit damals als Fernsehen noch viel zu teuer war und "Internet" nur für militärische Zwecke genutzt wurde...DA war das Radio ganz groß ... da setzte man sich auch wirklich noch vors Radio und hörte zu  meist mit der gesamten Familie. Dann kam der Fernseher und die flimmerkiste wurde zum zentralen Sammelpunkt der Familie. und das Fernsehen wird zwar als Informationsmedium abgelöst, aber jeder hat noch einen Fernseher daheim rumstehen und nutzt diesen auch, sei es für normales Fernsehen a.k.a. guck da läuft ein guter film den sehen wir uns an; oder als für Videoabende 

@ failrage: ein (bei uns) bekannter Radiomoderator der mal einen Kurs an meiner Uni anbot, meinte: Radio ist dann wirksam, wenn man den gleichen Sender beim Aufstehen hört den man am Abend oder zuletzt gehört hat. D.h. das man nicht umschaltet. Problem der Radiosender der heutigen Zeit (zumindest ist es bei mir so) es wird zu wenig musikmix angeboten, man hört immer wieder das gleiche. Problem ist hier wohl die Finanzierung (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe) außer bei "wünsch dir was" Sendungen wird nämlich eine bestimmte "playlist" durchgearbeitet die glaub alle 3 monate wechselt (kann auch früher sein genau hab ichs ned mehr im kopf)... das heißt es ist fakt, dass wir den selben mist immer wieder vorgekaut bekommen (musikalisch jetzt); die Sender sind leider noch nicht so flexibel oder darauf ausgelegt, das neueste vom neuen zu Senden...deshalb steigen auch viele leute auf internetradio, bzw. internetspartenradios um, denn da hört man was man selbst will und nicht was die mehrheit will


----------



## Firun (11. April 2011)

Täglich ca. 7-8 std.  5 Tage die Woche.

Antenne Bayern


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Meistens, wenn ich Auto fahre. Eins Live Sektorkind :-)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. April 2011)

Jeden Morgen so gegen elf lasse ich mich vom Radiowecker mit BBC Nottingham wecken. Die spielen Krempel aus den 70ern und 80ern und reden über Blumendünger. Ich bleib' dann auch meistens noch einfach mal ne Stunde liegen. Oder auch zwei.


----------



## Deadmachinima (11. April 2011)

Bei jeder Autofahrt auf der Radio sowieso, ist ja sonst nix los xD. Und daheim dann noch ein bisschen webradio^^


----------



## Noxiel (11. April 2011)

Auf der Autofahrt ständig und zuhause, je nachdem was ich nebenbei so tue.

Im Auto: SWR3, Donau 3FM und Radio 7. 

Zuhause: SWR3, Radio 7 und diverse Internetradios mit Spartenprogramm wie Jazz, Blues oder Irish Folk.



ZAM schrieb:


> Weil ein Großteil der Abzock-Gebühren zu ein paar wenigen TV-Sendern fließt, deren Programm unterirdisch uninteressant ist.


Für den RTL2 Stammzuschauer bestimmt. 
Ich zahl übrigens freiwillig GEZ.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich zahl übrigens *freiwillig* GEZ.



Ich nicht. 

Mich wird niemand jemals in irgendeiner Form davon überzeugen können, dass das Bezahlen für eine Sache, die man nicht nutzen möchte seine Daseinsberechtigung hat und nicht Diebstahl ist. Ich bring dabei das Beispiel mit dem Kindergeld auch gern an. Theoretisch müsste man mir das auszahlen, denn das Gerät zur Erzeugung ist vorhanden. Aber ab 2013 ist das ja so oder so egal - dann wird staatlich für den überflüssigen Mist unberechtigt eingezogen. Love it


----------



## Noxiel (11. April 2011)

Das hatte ich auch so verstanden. Die Kombination "unberechtigt genötigt" hat mich drauf gebracht.   

Das ist der Solidargedanke ZAM. Für etwas bezahlen, von dem jemand anderes profitiert, ohne das du die Person kennst. Aber ich erzähl dir bestimmt nix Neues. In der Sache hast du bestimmt schon einige Diskussionen geführt.


----------



## Arosk (11. April 2011)

Hauptsächlich Internetradio :>


----------



## bkeleanor (11. April 2011)

15min a day

während dem aufwachen höre ich immer Radio L (liechtenstein). Meistens laufen nachrichten und man weiss sofort bescheid sollte aus irgend einem Grund die autobahn verstopft sein.

positiver neben effekt ist, wenn ein absolut grottiger song läuft bin ich innert sekunden wach und hab die steroanlage marke JVC von 1990 abgeschalten.


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

Morgens ab 06:30 - 08:00 Uhr Radio Köln zum Wach werden, die ersten Nachrichten aus meiner Region (Köln) und der Welt erfahren, Gute ausgeglichene Musik aus den 80er,90ern und von heute  (gut vieles von heute kannste in die Tonne kloppen, aber die 80er und 90er .. wooouuuzah ), Recht nette Comedy Die Queens Berlins Angie & die Westerwelle (http://radiokoeln.de/koeln/rk/413470/programm/comedy Bei Audio Dateien kann man mal probe hören  )
Und tagsüber je nachdem wann wir vom Spielplatz kommen


----------



## Cantharion (11. April 2011)

Im Auto (sunshine live), sonst nur play.fm und minimalstation.de (bestes Internetradio im Bereich minimal)


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2011)

Ich hör recht viel Radio sei es nun im Auto im Zug beim Zocken. Wenn ich mir selbst ne Playlist mache switche ich immer durch und hör doch nur 2-3 lieder von sagen wir mal 10 xD. Beim Radio ist das alles schön durcheinander. Ich hab 3 Favorisierte Sender. 1Live FFN und Radio Kiepenkerl


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe Radio nie benötigt, genutzt oder wirklich wahrgenommen. Aber da ich mittlerweile unberechtigt genötigt werde abGEZockt zu zahlen,



Stimmt mir wären italienische Verhältnisse auch lieber!



ZAM schrieb:


> Mich wird niemand jemals in irgendeiner Form davon überzeugen können, dass das Bezahlen für eine Sache, die man nicht nutzen möchte seine Daseinsberechtigung hat und nicht Diebstahl ist.



Sehe ich absolut genauso! Scheiß Arbeitslosenversicherung, scheiß Pflegeversicherung ach der ganze Rotz mit den Krankenversicherungen soll doch jeder für das aufkommen was er auch hat! Ich bin gesund und ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass andere Leute krank sind! Und warum ich mehr Steuern zahle als mein Kumpel, nur weil ich mehr verdiene versteh ich auch nicht!


Ich höre eigentlich auch beim Autofahren Radio, allerdings fahre ich nicht viel Auto! Hin und wieder läuft das Radio in der Küche! 

Meistens läuft dann 1Live aber hin und wieder auch der Lokalsender Radio Münster! Die hatten letztens Rock Woche und dort lief nur die ganzen Klassiker war wirklich gut!


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Sehe ich absolut genauso! Scheiß Arbeitslosenversicherung, scheiß Pflegeversicherung ach der ganze Rotz mit den Krankenversicherungen soll doch jeder für das aufkommen was er auch hat! Ich bin gesund und ich kann doch nichts dafür, dass andere Leute krank sind! Und warum ich mehr Steuern zahle als mein Kumpel, nur weil ich mehr verdiene versteh ich auch nicht!



Wir leben in einer Solidargesellschaft. Was ist wenn du irgendwann mal schwer Krank bist und Monatelang in Behandlung musst und dann selbst aufkommen musst. Wenn du nicht einen aussergewöhnlichen gut bezahlten Job hast oder im Lotto gewonnen hast bist du am Allerwertesten oder wenn du mal arbeitslos wirst. Kann alles passieren muss aber nich von daher ist man Versichert^^


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Wir leben in einer Solidargesellschaft. Was ist wenn du irgendwann mal schwer Krank bist und Monatelang in Behandlung musst und dann selbst aufkommen musst. Wenn du nicht einen aussergewöhnlichen gut bezahlten Job hast oder im Lotto gewonnen hast bist du am Allerwertesten oder wenn du mal arbeitslos wirst. Kann alles passieren muss aber nich von daher ist man Versichert^^



Gut ich dachte meine Ironie würde einem sofort ins Gesicht springen scheinbar ist dem aber nicht so!


----------



## Konov (11. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Stimmt mir wären italienische Verhältnisse auch lieber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Häh?
Glaub du hast ihn nicht verstanden.

Warum sollte ich für ein Gerät zahlen was ich besitze aber nicht nutzen *möchte*?


----------



## Kaldreth (11. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Häh?
> Glaub du hast ihn nicht verstanden.
> 
> Warum sollte ich für ein Gerät zahlen was ich besitze aber nicht nutzen *möchte*?



Warum muss ich in eine Versicherung einzahlen, die ich nicht nutzen möchte? Weil es sowas wie eine Solidargemeinschaft gibt! Und die sollte auch dafür sorgen, dass es unabhängige Medien gibt!


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Gut ich dachte meine Ironie würde einem sofort ins Gesicht springen scheinbar ist dem aber nicht so!



Jetzt wo du es sagst shame on me xD Das Problem an der Sache ist allerdings das verdammt viele Menschen so denken und es nicht einsehen wollen


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich für ein Gerät zahlen was ich besitze aber nicht nutzen *möchte*?



^^ Mein Erwähnung vom Kindergeld ist vielleicht kein guter Vergleich, wenn man auf der Sozialschiene rumreitet, aber GEZ-Beführworter WILL ich gar nicht verstehen, bemuttern oder in irgendeiner Form unterstützen, geschweige denn Kleinlaut ihren Nonsens unterschreiben. 


Egal wer sich was vorlügt, GEZ ist nicht zur Rettung oder dem Erhalt von Kultur gedacht oder eingeplant. Und selbst wenn, dann nur in einem nicht erwähnenswerten Anteil. Die Abzocke wird zur Finanzierung von Pseudo-Unterhaltungsgedönz missbraucht. Und dafür will ich nur zahlen, wenn ich es bewusst und gewollt auch nutze und nicht unter Zwang (wie es der Fall und Fakt ist). Da können sich GEZ-Fans biegen und Parolen rumschleudern wie sie wollen - es ist nicht gerechtfertigt und wird es nie sein.  Punkt.


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2011)

Ich find die GEZ in Ordnung allerdings sollte das ganze System reformiert werden. Die Sender sollten härtere Bedingungen für ihr Programm bekommen.
Als Beispiel nenne ich Quizshows bei den öffentlichen. Die Verschenken da praktisch im Jahr millionen von Geldern und Unterhaltung ist das nicht wirklich.
Hab letzte Woche erste mal diese Quizshow im ZDF vom Pilawa gesehen, dieses Rettet die Millionen das is sowas von stink langweilig und die Fragen sind sowas von einfach. Da wird das Geld ohne das es die Kandidaten wirklich schwer haben verschenkt. Zum Glück sind da soviele dumme Menschen das die meist "nur" mit 25000 oder 50000€ nach hause gehen.
Bei Live Ereignissen wie im Sport finde ich es schon gut das wir sowas haben allerdings ist es auch hier schwachsinn das ARD und ZDF beide Teams zu Großevents schicken und dann Abwechselnd Senden wie bei EM WM oder Olympia. Das geht in die hunderte Millionen unnötige Kosten


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit Internetradio? Hoere z.B. oft die top100station, sind immer die neusten Lieder dabei und ab und zu gegen halber Stunde gibt es Nachrichten. Ist eigentlich recht nett, aber im Auto Radio hoeren nein. Lieber CD rein oder iPod ran und fertig die Sache.

FFH hat staendig die selben Lieder gespielt und dann die Nachrichten.. auf der A5 sind NUR 2 Tote bei einem Zusammenstoss ums Leben gekommen. Hoert sich so an wie, warum denn nur 2? Da muessen doch mehr gestorben sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2011)

Nein, ich höre kein Radio, habe jetzt aber mal ne Weile beim duschen morgens das Radio angehabt weil an dem billig-Player das CD Laufwerk hin war - ich war verwundert wie man in 5 Minuten am Tag trotzdem immernoch die selben 3 Songs spielen kann - krass.

Achja und ich bin bereit die GEZ zu bezahlen wenn die öffentlich Rechtlichen anfangen unseren Volkssport auszustrahlen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2011)

Ich höre nur 1Live.

Freitag Abends Klubbing und dann in der Nacht Domian. <3

Der absolut geilste Radiosender, da kann mir keiner wat vom Pferd labern.

Absolute Lieblingssendung auf 1Live: 1Live Rocker


*Die 1LIVE Rocker*

*Samstags 24 bis 2 Uhr*
*Die 1LIVE Rocker bestehen aus international gefragten Residents und spannenden Gästen. Zum festen 1LIVE Rocker-Team gehören ab sofort: Moguai, Tiesto, Paul van Dyk, Fedde Le Grand, Mousse T., Westbam und die Turntablerocker. darüber hinaus laden wir jeden Monat neue Gäste für 120 Minuten zum exklusiven DJ-Set ein. Immer samstags zwischen 0 und 2 Uhr - direkt im Anschluss an 1LIVE Moving.*




*EinsLive
*


----------



## Potpotom (11. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Achja und ich bin bereit die GEZ zu bezahlen wenn die öffentlich Rechtlichen anfangen unseren Volkssport auszustrahlen.


Dann lasst uns die Gebühren verdoppeln...


----------



## hyakiss25 (11. April 2011)

höre fast nur Internetradio z.b http://www.iloveradio.de/ , http://www.DI.fm und ab und zu rs2 oder energy Berlin xD


----------



## Topedope (11. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Warum muss ich in eine Versicherung einzahlen, die ich nicht nutzen möchte? Weil es sowas wie eine Solidargemeinschaft gibt! Und die sollte auch dafür sorgen, dass es unabhängige Medien gibt!



Solidargemeinschaft gut und schön. Es kann aber keinesfalls solidarisch sein, wenn ich als Privatkrankenversicherter gezwungen würde, trotzdem noch den Beitragssatz der gesetzlichen Kranklenkassen zu zahlen. Und so geht die GEZ nun mal vor.

Radio nutze ich fast ausschliesslich beim Autofahren, hauptsächlich Radio RTL in Berlin, da die zumindest versuchen nicht alle jede Stunde die gleiche Playlist zu haben.

@TE: Wenn du nur Verkehrsfunk haben willst. Mein Autoradio, hat einen kleinen Knopf auf dem TP steht, wenn der eingeschaltet ist wird das Radio lauter bei Verkehrsnachrichten. Also einfach TP an, Radio leise (oder CD rein), wenn Verkehrnachrichten kommen schaltent das Radio dann automatisch um, du verpasst nichts.


----------



## Petersburg (11. April 2011)

Radio? Ach ja genau, das war der Müll der irgendwann zwischen Büchern und Fernsehen entwickelt wurde...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Der Vergleich mit der Versicherungskasse passt gar nicht. Die Versicherung ist absolut lebensnotwendig, da jeder über kurz oder lang mal krank wird. Außerdem wird sozial Benachteiligten geholfen. Wenn ich höre, dass das ZDF für 50 Millionen Champions Leage - Rechte kauft, frag ich mich echt, mit welchen Mitteln das ZDF dann noch seinem Informations- und Bildungsauftrag nachkommen soll? Der ganze Rest geht ja für Musikantenstadl usw. drauf.


----------



## Noxiel (11. April 2011)

Aber nur nochmal zur Erinnerung. Es geht hier um Radio allgemeiner Natur und nicht um die GEZ. Die letzte Diskussion darüber wurde - wenn ich nicht irre - geschlossen. Also erspart dem Thread das gleiche Schicksal und lasst uns weiter über Radio sprechen.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber nur nochmal zur Erinnerung. Es geht hier um Radio allgemeiner Natur und nicht um die GEZ. Die letzte Diskussion darüber wurde - wenn ich nicht irre - geschlossen. Also erspart dem Thread das gleiche Schicksal und lasst uns weiter über Radio sprechen.



Ja Chef! 

Zum Thema: Radio beschränkt sich tatsächlich nur aufs Auto - und da ist es musikalisch bei nem bestimmten Geschmack schon hart, dran zu bleiben.  *g*


----------



## Churchak (11. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ^^ Mein Erwähnung vom Kindergeld ist vielleicht kein guter Vergleich, wenn man auf der Sozialschiene rumreitet, aber GEZ-Beführworter WILL ich gar nicht verstehen, bemuttern oder in irgendeiner Form unterstützen, geschweige denn Kleinlaut ihren Nonsens unterschreiben.
> 
> 
> Egal wer sich was vorlügt, GEZ ist nicht zur Rettung oder dem Erhalt von Kultur gedacht oder eingeplant. Und selbst wenn, dann nur in einem nicht erwähnenswerten Anteil. Die Abzocke wird zur Finanzierung von Unterhaltungskrempel missbraucht. Und dafür will ich nur zahlen, wenn ich es bewusst und gewollt auch nutze und nicht unter Zwang (wie es der Fall und Fakt ist). Da können sich GEZ-Fans biegen und Parolen rumschleudern wie sie wollen - es ist nicht gerechtfertigt und wird es nie sein. Punkt.



Zjo schade das du so denkst ,ich seh das bissel anders was aber wohl auch daran liegen mag das ich nen grosser Fan von Sendungen wie "Neues aus der Anstalt" vom ZDF oder "Volker Pispers & Gäste" und ähnliches aus dem Bereich Kabarett und Satire bin welche es einfach nicht bei den Privaten gibt und wohl nie geben wird.
Auch auf die Mediateken der Öffendlichen mag ich nicht mehr verzichten da die Auswahl und Quali der Reportagen/Berichte/Dokus doch recht gross bzw gut ist und man vorallem sich das Zeug dann anschaun kann wenn es gerade von der Zeit passt.
Ganz davon abgesehn das da Themen behandelt werden die man bei den Privaten quasi nie zu sehn bekommt (gab gute Dokus nach der Bankenkrise,oder Bundeswehr in Afganistan und vieles mehr).

Da ist es mir eigendlich auch Schnurz ob da nen Teil der Kohle zu dem Döddel Gottschalk fliesst oder in den Marienhof.Weltspiegel,Neues aus der Anstalt,Sendung mit der Maus,Leschs Kosmos oder Dokureihen wie Terra X oder " die Deutschen" ,bzw das Heute-Journal sind es einfach wert (in meinen Augen).


aso noch was zum threadthema. ^^

Nö Radio hör ich nicht mehr,ich mach lieber mein eigenes Radio da bekomm ich wenigstens zu 100% die musik die ich mag.^^


----------



## Kramak (11. April 2011)

Radio? Bei mir nur Metal Only, mir kommt nix anderes in die Ohren


----------



## Bloodletting (11. April 2011)

Nie, nicht, nimmer.
Wenn meine Mutter mich mal in ihrem Auto mit nimmt und das Radio angeht, ist das erste, dass sie hört: "Mach den Scheiß aus und leg ne CD ein!"


----------



## Landerson (11. April 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nie, nicht, nimmer.
> Wenn meine Mutter mich mal in ihrem Auto mit nimmt und das Radio angeht, ist das erste, dass sie hört: "Mach den Scheiß aus und leg ne CD ein!"



So redest du mit deiner Mutter? Naja... ich wuerde dich nicht in meinem Auto mitnehmen.

BTT
Normalerweise habe ich immer meinen IPod dabei und es kommt nur selten vor das ich Radio hoere. Meistens kommt Werbung oder einer der Radio DJs redet wieder nur dumm rum. Muss mich mal nach anderen Sendern umsehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. April 2011)

Also was an Radio immer geht, sind die Amisender ( Eagle in Frankfurt z.B. ).
Da kommt immer was gutes ^^

sonst hör ich gerne um 17:00 SWR2, denn da kommt immer Forum, und das is zu 90% immer verdammt interessant, selbst wenn themen kommen, die einen egtl nicht interessieren.

Was auch gut is ist bei uns nen Lokalsender, der sich Störfunk schimpft ^^.
Da kommt im 2 Stundenrhythmus immer was anderes ( auch mal Volksmusik ^^, die nächste Sendung is dann z.B. Metal usw... also immer Abwechslung ( und nich die Top100 kacke rauf und runter ;D )

früher hab ich noch mehr radio gehört, aber ich fahr seit Dez. kaum noch regelmäßig auto


----------



## shadow24 (12. April 2011)

ich frag mich,nicht nur bei diesem thema, wie die jugendlichen damals überlebt hätten,als es noch kein handy,kein ipod,kein mp3 und kein cd-spieler im auto gab...

ich fuhr schon zu zeiten auto,als man keine stationstasten hatte sondern ein drehrad mit dem man sender reindrehen musste.und alle paar kilometer musste man den sender wieder ordentlich reindrehen weil der sender sonst rauschte...da war es luxus wenn man im  auto ein cassettenplayer hatte

heutzutage ist es doch einfach sich ein paar sender im auto zu speichern die verschiedenen geschmäckern gerecht werden...


----------



## Kaldreth (12. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich frag mich,nicht nur bei diesem thema, wie die jugendlichen damals überlebt hätten,als es noch kein handy,kein ipod,kein mp3 und kein cd-spieler im auto gab...
> 
> ich fuhr schon zu zeiten auto,als man keine stationstasten hatte sondern ein drehrad mit dem man sender reindrehen musste.und alle paar kilometer musste man den sender wieder ordentlich reindrehen weil der sender sonst rauschte...da war es luxus wenn man im auto ein cassettenplayer hatte
> 
> heutzutage ist es doch einfach sich ein paar sender im auto zu speichern die verschiedenen geschmäckern gerecht werden...



Ja daran kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern! Und wie die Entwicklung dann weiter gegangen ist! Als man angefangen ist sich mühselig Cassetten aufzunehmen oder dann mit so einem Adaptercassette seinen Discman angeschlossen hat .

Jetzt setzte ich mich ins Auto und mein Radio fragt mich ob ich die Musik von meine Smartphone abspielen soll! Ich muss nicht mal mehr irgendwas irgendwo rein schieben


----------



## shadow24 (12. April 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> oder dann mit so einem Adaptercassette seinen Discman angeschlossen hat .




jo geil der gute alte discman.ein huckel während der fahrt und das nächste lied lief

heutzutage ist alles sehr viel leichter und angenehmer.aber zu meckern wird es immer was geben


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. April 2011)

Pah, das ist doch garnichts! In meinem ersten Auto hatten wir nur ein Grammophon!


----------



## FE3L-X (12. April 2011)

fm4, best radio station on earth!


----------



## llcool13 (12. April 2011)

Als ich noch auf`m Bau gearbeitet habe lief das Radio den ganzen Tag. Zu läuft meistens Winamp. Im Auto höre ich allerdings noch des öfteren Radio, so in etwa 50/50 Radio/CD.


----------



## jeef (12. April 2011)

Normales Radio höre ich sogut wie nie vllt. wenn ich mal Beifahrer bin und gezwungen bin mitzuhören :/
Gibt schon lange keine gute "Kommerz" Musik mehr und deren Werbung,Nachrichten,Verkehrsmeldungen
gehen mir nur aufn Sack ich will Musik hören und nicht informiert werden 

Am Rechner höre ich öfter mal 
http://www.subflow.net/
oder
http://www.dnbtv.com/
und abundzu den niederländischen Sender
http://www.fresh.fm/


----------



## Seleno (12. April 2011)

Bei mir läuft eigentlich den ganzen Tag Radio, ob im Auto, beim WoW-Zocken (ausser beim Raiden ) oder zwischendurch, höre ausschliesslich Do 91.2 über Autoradio oder Zuhause über Winamp, selten mal Antenne Unna.

Gruss Seleno


----------



## Melonenlord (12. April 2011)

Ich höre im Auto immer Radio, nach kurzem suchen finde ich dann auch meistens ein Lied was meine Stimmung hebt


----------



## Bloodletting (12. April 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> So redest du mit deiner Mutter? Naja... ich wuerde dich nicht in meinem Auto mitnehmen.



Selbstverständlich sage ich das mit einem witzigen Unterton.
Meine Mutter kennt meinen mit Fäkalsprache durchtränkten Wortschatz und findet es lustig.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2011)

wenn dann ndr kultur  :X


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2011)

Ich hör Morgens beim Duschen 1Live ,weil die gute Musik spielen & bei 20 Minuten die ich im Bad verbringe ,hält sich die Wiederholungs-Frequenz doch arg im Rahmen. 
Im Auto [Wochenende] hör ich meistens nur WDR2 ,weil meine Eltern das hören wollen & weil wegen Fußball


----------



## Edou (12. April 2011)

Selten, mal im Auto meiner Oma, wenn ich nicht grade ne CD dabei habe. Sie mag meine Musik zwar nicht soooo sehr, störend empfindet sie es beim Autofahren aber nicht.(Wenn sie sagen würde, dass sie es nicht möchte, würde ich es auch nicht machen. Wobei sie sich selbst aufs Eis gelegt hat als sie nach nem CD kauf sagte "Leg doch mal Rein ich will Wissen was du hörst. *höhö*)
Wenn ich Zuhause bin habe ich meistens den Mediaplayer an mit verschiedenen Bands. =)

Aber so höre ich Selten mal Radio.


----------



## Silverice (12. April 2011)

Also ich höre gerne und viel Radio. Beim Zocken ganz besondes, es sei denn man spielt nen Offline Rollenspiel. Wäre auch ziemlich Banane ^^

Stammradio und lieblingsradio: SWR3! Sonst höre ich noch gern 1Live und Radio Essen als gebürtiger Pottler =)


----------



## Shaila (12. April 2011)

Nur Internetradio => Techno4ever und das eben zu Hause oder auf Partys (Wird dann über Anlage gehört).

Ansonsten ist der populärste Sender bei uns FFH in Hessen. Und ich werde es dennoch nie begreifen wieso. Man hat das Gefühl es läuft eine Playlist runter, die am nächten Tag neugestartet wird. Immer mal kommt ein neues Lied aus den Charts rein. Dazu kommt aber, dass ich den überwiegenden Teil der Charts schlicht und egreifend schlecht bis furchtbar finde. Da gibt es zwar noch Lieder die sind "OK", aber sie hauen mich einfach nicht um, ich würde sie jetzt nicht als gut bezeichnen. Den Rest hast du eigentlich schon selbst gesagt, was Comedy oder Nachrichten betrifft.

=> Furchtbar


----------



## Alux (12. April 2011)

Also ich hör im Auto immer Radio, meistens fm4 und manchmal Kronehit. 
Zu Hause wenn ich irgendwas beim Computer arbeite hau ich mir ein Internetradio rein, meistens Techno4ever.


----------



## Lakor (12. April 2011)

Radio während des Autofahres, aber nicht im eigenen, da hab ich "meine" Musik.

Bin aber während des Arbeitens (Pizza Fahrer >.>) leider gezwungen Radio zu hören da im komplett demolierten Nissan Micra von meinem Chef nichts anderes möglich ist. 

Ganz gerne höre ich 1Live, aber auch nur bis sagen wir mal 10, ab dann wirds mir eher zu krass. Diese Sachen wie "Clubbing" oder "Moving" kann ich mir als eingesessener Metalhead nicht geben, da werde ich aggressiv  

Ich finde dass generell ab 22 Uhr kaum noch gescheite Sachen laufen, letzens hab ich mir eine Oper angehört, welche auf Grund des Autos in enorm schlechter Qualität zu hören war, aber mehr war einfach nicht mehr raus zu holen, ist ein bisschen traurig dass sich das so sehr auf die Zeit einschränkt.

Es sollte auch Sender geben welche nach 22 Uhr nicht komplett Zielgruppen spezifisch werden sondern trotzdem noch ein wenig massenkompatibilität beweisen^^


----------



## Death the Kid (12. April 2011)

Hört hier den keiner BigFM?
Die Typen haben sich doch selbst geruht,dass sie der beliebteste und geilste Radiosender wären...
Naja also ich höre gelegentlich Radio oftmals auch vor dem Einschlafen,aber vielleicht liegt
das auch nur daran,dass bei uns fast überall ein Gerät mit Radiofunktion ist(Radio im WC).


----------



## Neritia (13. April 2011)

Death schrieb:


> Hört hier den keiner BigFM?
> Die Typen haben sich doch selbst geruht,dass sie der beliebteste und geilste Radiosender wären...
> Naja also ich höre gelegentlich Radio oftmals auch vor dem Einschlafen,aber vielleicht liegt
> das auch nur daran,dass bei uns fast überall ein Gerät mit Radiofunktion ist(Radio im WC).



WTF? warum Radio im WC? (Gasthaus?) ist ja fast schlimmer als bei uns zuhause wo die einzigen Räume ohne Fernseher das Klo, Bad und Flur ist  sogar im Keller steht einer (dazu muss ich sagen war meine Idee für Partys wenn man mal so bisschen Gitarren Held oder ähnliches Spielen will ) aber ein Radio am Wc oO

außer ihr habt euer WC im Bad dann versteh ichs XD im Bad haben wir auch nen duschradio


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2011)

ab und zu per radiowecker morgens, sonst nie


----------



## LiangZhou (13. April 2011)

Ich hör sowohl im Auto als auch Am Rechner oft und viel Radio. Und dabei nichtmal die abgedrehten Sender aus Süd-Alaska die Indie-Rock 24/7 spielen^^ Ich hör meißtens PlanetRadio oder HR3 (wobei HR3 eher mehr im Fitnesstudio).

Für die leute die den hessichen Sender nicht kennen, er spielt großteils Pop-Musik und die Chart-Leiter rauf und runter. Zudem halten sich die Nachrichten auf Bildzeitungs Niveau.

Ich mags trotzdem. Liegt wohl daran das mein Musikgeschmack auch eher in die Richtung geht und mich oberflächliche nachrichten nicht stören wenn ich im Auto sitz / am Rechner hock (Zudem läuft Samstag nachts/Sonntags Morgens Nightwax, ne komische Trance/House/wasweißichtechno Dauersendung, das wiegelt einen durch die Nacht xD)


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. April 2011)

Ich höre kein Radio, weil die Musik einfach nicht mein Geschmack ist. Schade eigentlich, dass es keinen Radiosender gibt, der was anders spielt außer die Charts. In anderen Ländern klappt das ja auch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Hm heute morgen kurz nach 7 im Auto das Radio angemacht, aber statt Musik kam irgendein unwichtiges Gelaber aus der Morningshow bei SWR3... worum gings noch mal? Achja, ob es unverantwortlich ist, wenn Promis ihre Kinder vor die Kamera stellen. Rufen Sie jetzt an und teilen Sie uns ihre Meinung mit! 

Um Himmels Willen...

PS: Ich habe dann während der Fahrt 2h lang Nightwish gehört. Dadurch blieb ich wenigstens wach.


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2011)

Im Auto höre ich auch Radio, denn mein guter alter PT Cruiser hat einen fantastischen CD R+ Player drin - man achte auf das plus ... unsere heutigen Standard-CDs frisst er nicht gern, denn das Liedersuchen dauert immer eeeewig. Ergo: Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit Radio. 

Und zuhause vorm PC meistens auch Radio, dann aber online. Da kann man wenigstens gute Stationen aussuchen, die auch meinen Musikgeschmack bedienen. Denn hier in NRW gibts eigentlich nur 1Live, und genau wie Jorden kann ich die Sabiene Heinrichs nicht labern hören ... 



Apropos Radio: Regt es euch auch auf, wenn die Zuhöhrer sich Lieder wünschen dürfen, und 95% der Leute wünschen sich Songs, die sowieso Tagein-Tagaus runtergespielt werden? ^^


----------



## Laxera (20. April 2011)

naja es kommt schon drauf an was ich mache (wenn ich zocke dann selten - würde das vll machen wenn ich schnelleres netz hätte (sodass ich im hintergrund webradio laufen lassen könnte) - wobei: das kommt in 2 monaten, wenn sie es denn echt hinkriegen (hätte schon vor nem halben jahr kommen sollen), jedoch wenn ich sonst was mache schon, wobei ich viele stationen höre (unserRadio (lokaler sender), antenne bayern, bayern3....und noch ein paar) je nach stimmung 

und ja: beim wünschen finde ich des schon schlimm (hab das auch schon gebracht und den redakteur bischen suchen lassen, weil ich was altes wollte (jack and diane von john cougar mellencamp)) wenn man des benutzt um zum 10.573,5ten mal den selben zeug zu hören (im moment zum beispiel: grenade von "ach was weiß ich denn wie der heißt")

mfg LAX


----------

